# Bob Sykes 4/8/2011 WOW!!!!!



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man it was just a perfect night for fishing lessons 101. 

1st lesson: Patience is a virtue. 2 whole minutes before my first bite and bringing a nice catfish (about 3lbs) up.:laughing:

2nd lesson: Watch those catfish barbs! It stuck my forearm.:wallbash:

Landed 10 more fish in the next hour(8 thrown back)

3rd lesson Real patience this time 2 hours before next bite. Worth the wait though brought up a nice red (25inches) followed by a beast of a sailcat (28inches)

4th lesson always pay attention! Almost lost my light rod. Hooked what i think was probably a ray.Broke my line. 

5th Lesson Share and help the others A guy hooked a massive ray and I helped net it and bring him in. Poor old guy was out of breath and I was thirsty by now so I pulled out some cold ones for me,him, my girl and his wife(non alcoholic)

Last and my favorite lesson.
Showing my girl three of the best words in fishing. FRESH FRIED FISH!:thumbsup::table:

Amazing night, met great people, had some R&R and ended the night with a movie and a full stomache


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like an exciting night


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like a fun night.....


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

It was! Cant wait to try my new gear there next week


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You forgot the 6th lesson....... take lots of pics!!!!:whistling: glad you had a good time!:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam glad some one likes catching them salt water cats


----------



## DmAcK (Apr 13, 2011)

What time did you go out and run into the cat's and redfish?


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

good times:yes:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> iam glad some one likes catching them salt water cats



ill admit ive had some fun fights with 20+ inch sailcats, but as far as hardheads id rather beat my head against the wall. slimy as hell, taste like a turd, hurt like hell if they stick you, slime up all your shit... just a pain in the ass really. sailcat to me isnt that much better, but they run bigger and fatter and at least put up a decent fight when running 2ft.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

DmAcK said:


> What time did you go out and run into the cat's and redfish?


around 8. used squid on a bottom rig


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason said:


> You forgot the 6th lesson....... take lots of pics!!!!:whistling: glad you had a good time!:thumbup:


my polaroid is MIA. gonna get another one soon


----------



## DmAcK (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice I'm not a huge fan of the cat's they usually just aggravate me but I love some redfish I found a new favorite thing to do with the cat's though I made a friend out at Ft. Pickens I call him hank and he loves the fresh dinner! Plus it's better than having to keep an eye on him cause he's stalking my bait bucket!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Hank needs a ball cap on. lol


----------

